# Joe Urban's Indoor Railroad (lots of pics)



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Folks, I don't normally go showcasing other member's railroads, but this one's an exception. Joe Urban (steam maker) has built a fantastic indoor railroad in his basement, around his billiards and bar room. Along the way, he's kind of become the "Slate Creek Northern Division" as he bought up all of my old rolling stock to use on his new layout.... so this is a way to show you all my old trains in the kind of environment that really makes them look great, too!

I have a layout in the basement, but it makes the whole basement a "train room" and not much else goes on down there .... Joe has a really nice railroad in a room you could have a decent gathering in too!

Enough talking... time for the photos!

















































































































































Congrats to Joe on a fantastic layout, and some great photos too!

Matthew (OV)


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks for showing this. I like the swing out access. i would appreciate info how he did that. Great layout!


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

It never fails to amaze me what people can get working indoors.  Way to go.
 
Dave


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like fun!!


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

This looks familiar...very familiar. Didn't somebody here post a bunch of photo's of a layout (and room) almost identical to this a few months ago...right down to the pool table? From what I recollect, from whats visible in the photo's, the track plans certainly seem pretty much the same. And don't we have a member who is planning on building something very similiar to this, whould he get his basement in order?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

And don't we have a member who is planning on building something very similiar to this,

i hope, you don't mean me. 
my "trainroom" was nearly freed of all junk, when my wife promised the "free storage space" to a sister of hers for a couple of months... 
so i'm in for another round of armchair modelling. 

and yes, these pics look very familiar. i think we saw the nearly finished layout a couple of months ago. (and were exited about the good benchwork)


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Dave,

I'm encouraged by the pixes.

WARNING! CRYING IN BEER FOLLOWS!

This month, this month after two years of waiting, fixing storm damage, this that and the third, _this month_ (Mar 3, when the Eagle Sh*ts) I was going to get the lumber for the first section of my layout. Say, eight lousy feet x 3. Friend Wife is looking forward to landscaping it. She was excited, too. Then....

My daughter told us she's getting a divorce.

But how does that affect me you wonder?

Daughter needs a place to stay. A place for her personal stuff. Possibly we'll have to take 'em in. And put 'em where?

Where is all cleaned up and ready to go? My train area to be.

Pass th' salt....

Les


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

Very Nice! I also like his trees, are they store bought or "made"?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done, like the wood skirting.


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

You may be referring to me, ThinkerT. I posted my plans and we had some discussion in the thread "Floor or Raised?" which was started by "mickey" in January of this year. Matthew (Slate Creek) posted a reference to Steam Maker's layout in that thread and subsequently Joe posted a few video links. 


I am slowly working at getting my basement ready for construction. I have to do the framing & panelling (no, I'm not about to have drywall dust everywhere again, did that in the last house) and electrical wiring, then a tile floor, then a drop ceiling. In that thread I posted my plans made via RR-Track drawings. 


Al


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooh! To quote the insurance commercial, "Life comes at you fast." 

Having been through it, I have a clear understanding why the book says, ""I hate divorce," says the LORD God of Israel"


----------

